# Camo taped flight helmet...



## Goofy (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi All,

I am currently restoring an old HGU-26/P flight helmet, doing it up with the late 70's early 80's woodland camo tape. Now I remember a book I used to have with a picture of a 512 TFS F-4 pilot in it wearing a woodland taped helmet.....I think it was taken while reuelling....anyone has that book...must be about 20 to 25 years old now.

Also, if anyone else has some good shots of these helmets (mostly used by USAFE and A-10 drivers...any pics are welcome...

Cheerio,

Chris


----------

